# camo-clad truck camo



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

while i was at the sportsmans expo we stopped by the camo-clad booth just to check there stuff out they were doing a drawing for some camo truck wrap so i put in . well i won it and went and picked it up a few weeks ago and just got around to putting it on it was 450 sq feet i think it was a kit to do a entire jeep but not enuf to do my whole truck so i decided to just do the rockers to see how it looked im pretty happy with it it took me about 6 hrs to pull all the trim, sticky stuff, prep and clean and apply the vinyl . mine was the mossy oak realtree kit but they have several other patterns . these are pics of the rockers done i think im gonna do the fender flares and the bumpers since i have two and a half sheets left . it took me two and a half sheets to do this much . just a tip for anyone that does this do it in a warm day and right before you apply the vinyl spray the surface with windex this will help to get all the bubbles out and it gives you a few minutes to get it straight and as soon as the windex dries its set . you can see there kits at camomyride.com

Before pic 









After pics


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh man what did you do???? :lol: 

Is it just me, or did he just ruin his truck. From the far picture, it looked flowery. Sorry but just my honest opinion. Or JMHO, has the hip kids say.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i would day you just lost about $3000 in your resale value..cost of a new paint job.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

just when I thought chevy's couldnt get any worse.......

j/k man, it was a good lookin truck before, but not so much after.

take it off, please.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't stop ! keep going , do the whole truck now that would look cool! 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Don't stop ! keep going , do the whole truck now that would look cool! 8)


It would have to look, at least better, than it does now.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Not my style, I always think white trash every time i see a camo truck... 

No offense...


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

> sagebrush said:
> 
> 
> > i would day you just lost about $3000 in your resale value..cost of a new paint job.


Its removable so if i wanna sell it i can just take it off and it leaves no residue behind


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey b-creek, funny thing is I saw your truck last night as I drove by on 12th street. Do you live out that way?


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

yea i livein west weber right on 12th . u live out this way ?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

b-creekoutfitters said:


> yea i livein west weber right on 12th . u live out this way ?


No, but my inlaws built a house North West of you so I drive that way quite often.


----------

